# I need help with recall!!!!



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Wini and buddy have decent recalls but they need work. Exspeccialy for when there outside. They come in the house all the time. But not really well outside. How can I improve there recall?


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

get and use a long line and don't call when you a) can't enforce it b) know you will not get the response you want. 
Set you dog up to suceed & Always make it happy


----------



## extremegiants (Mar 16, 2008)

I used a lot of treats in the beginning. 
I would start from scratch in the outdoors, and as suggested, get a long line. There are so many distractions outside the home like new smells, new people, new animals. You have to be greater than the distraction. They have to want to come to you.

Call him/her followed by whatever command you are using, when they are a short distance away. Make yourself worth coming to. I like to clap my hands a few times, and kneel down with my arms open. She knows that as she gets to me, a fat hug and treat will be waiting for her. When they are reliable after a few feet, extend the distance.... let them walk around, and when they're not expecting it, call them. Use treats first so that they know food will be there, and always add praise.

I have since then phased out the treats, but I will still make a big deal when she comes to me, to help reinforce what I want. Once and a while though, I will use her favorite treats to catch her off guard, so she never knows what she's going to get.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Sometimes it seems like she doesn't always want the treat. I think she gets sidetracted with some smell and doesn't care that I am calling her. It was worse. Like when she went through the buttheaded "I can't hear you stage!". How can I really make her want to come to me??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you need a trainer.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Remember that you are competing with smells, squirrels, cats, chirping birds, rustling leaves, the fresh breeze, more smells, other critters, moving things, etc. You have to be super duper interesting to combat all that and unless you're passing out bacon double cheeseburgers or a fantastically rousing game of tug, you're going to lose. 

First off, if they've both learned that "come" is optional, use a different word from now on (I use "hier"). NEVER USE THIS COMMAND UNLESS YOU CAN ENFORCE IT WITH A LEASH from now on for a good long time until you get excellent response on a long line in the midst of huge distraction. Work on each dog's recall SEPARATELY. Get a couple long lines for each dog, I like a 15' and a 30+' leash. Start SMALL and in low distraction areas. They come in the house just fine so now you have to work on them in the yard. Call your dog and run backwards clapping and encouraging, and you'll get a great response. Feed a pile of treats or play a game. VARY your reward; sometimes I'll have cheese or bacon or jerky or craisins, other times I'll have balls or kongs or the tug toy. MIX IT UP! You might come to me when I call your name and give you a candy bar but it won't be long before you're sick of it. You might come to me more often if I offer candy bars, ice cream, gyros, pizza, cappuccino, $50 bills, etc. You might love one more than the rest but you'll come running every time not knowing what reward you're going to get, hoping for your favorite but still enjoying whatever goodie you do receive. Make it cool, fun, interesting, and unpredictable for your dog!

And if you even think your dogs might possibly decide not to respond, keep them on a leash or a long line so you can reel them in and PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE. 

*Never EVER call your dog to punish! Even if they broke your mom's priceless vase and ate your dad's classic car, if they responded to your recall, you PRAISE, NEVER punish!*


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMYou might come to me more often if I offer candy bars, ice cream, gyros, pizza, cappuccino, $50 bills, etc.


I like 50 dollar bills, wave one and I'll come runnin


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I think one problem is that I am reward them with the same thing--little innova kibble bits. so its not that exciting. I'm going to try something like hamburger or chicken.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

This is what I have used to reward my dog for recall: Meals, meat, fish, nuts, blackberries, blueberries, strawberries, craisins, broccoli, celery, carrots, bananas, oranges, apples, jerky, sausage, meats, poultry, organs, cooked stuff, raw stuff, frozen stuff, ice cubes, hot dogs, cheese, kibble, bacon, ham, bits of steak, empty cardboard paper towel tubes, balls, kongs, stuffed kongs, tug games, palm fronds (yes he loves playing with these, not the safest..), stuffed toys, wrestling, praise, man the list goes on...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Baronthegreat
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaMYou might come to me more often if I offer candy bars, ice cream, gyros, pizza, cappuccino, $50 bills, etc.
> ...


----------

